# Fal pro rugs.  Can anyone explain the various models?



## DollyDolls (7 December 2009)

Fal pro seems to have an enormous variety of rugs.
Chieftan / viking etc.
Horseware are easy, Amigo (cheap), Rhino (middle of the road) &amp; rambo (expensive, but you get what you pay for).

Can anyone explain what each type are.  I'm thinking of getting one, but dont want to look like a total novice in front of the local saddler.

If it helps, will be after a heavyweight with a detachable neck &amp; of good quality.


----------



## Paint it Lucky (7 December 2009)

I am no expert on the particular names of Fals but I'd imagine if you go to the saddlers and tell them what you are looking for, eg heavyweight rug with detachable neck and well made (so high dernier and this is how rip proof they are), then they should know which rugs will be most suitable.  Most saddlers are helpfull like this, hence why it's sometimes better to go to them rather than just ordering of the internet as they can offer you more structured advice etc.


----------



## kerilli (7 December 2009)

iirc Chieftain heavyweight is slightly warmer than Viking heavyweight, 400g instead of 350g filling i think. fwiw i have both with neck-covers and they are fantastic rugs, never rub, never leak, do all winter every winter on 24/7 and come up like new every year, have done about 12 years so far...
btw, ebay is much cheaper than new! i bought mine new in the days before ebay though!


----------



## NellieElle (7 December 2009)

Fal pros are fantastic rugs, my heavyweights are still going strong 15 years on. You won't go far wrong buying one of those.

Also think the amigo summersheets are excellent too, they've been better than some of the more expensive ones i've found.


----------



## Pasha (7 December 2009)

I was looking for the same as you and went for the Chieftan... haven't used it yet but got it new on ebay for a very good price


----------



## cbmcts (7 December 2009)

I've got the Chieftan (classic neck, 40g). It's been on my pony for 2 weeks 24/7 and so far, so good 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Not moved, leaked or rubbed.

Can't really ask for more considering it was £60/65 last year.


----------



## MANDM (9 December 2009)

I was recently looking at Mole Valley Farmers online and they had a very good deal on Fal Pro Chieftain Rugs with detachable hoods for £65 and £69 for the heavier weight .
The rug without the hood is generally more expensive than that.
I have a Fall Bulldog which has lasted several years and several horses.


----------



## christi (10 December 2009)

fals are fantastic , and last for years . i love them.

 fal slumberdown (cheap)  fal chieftain (middle of road ) and any other fals are expensive (get what you pay for )

but i have to say they are all good.


----------



## SnowandSunshine (11 December 2009)

I love Fal rugs and spend hours browsing ebay bargains!
As far as I know......
The Cheiftain is the cheapest range which replaced the Slumberdown. The Warrior is the same sort of quality but an old model. Next range up is the Bulldog and then the best range is the Viking which I think is the one with Silver Interactive lining and is pretty pricey.  Most of them come in 40g, 200g and 350/400g and in classic and detatchable necks.
The Goliath used to be the ultimate super rug but I'm not sure if they make it any more.
They also do the Commander which is a 200g top rug with different weight liners available.
And yes I am very sad.


----------



## e21631 (17 December 2009)

Turnouts:

Sumberdown........... cheapest
Cheiftain................. next cheapest
Warrior/Bulldog........middle of the road
Crusader........... good quality not as deep as viking, comes with silver interactive lining
Viking.................. top quality, SI lining
Goliath............... the highest quality heavyweight, SI lining

I have Vikings for my horses and can't fault fit and durability


----------



## louiseandsadie (17 December 2009)

http://edinburgh.gumtree.com/edinburgh/99/51384899.html

http://edinburgh.gumtree.com/edinburgh/99/51385799.html


----------

